# 3"- 6" on Thurs.. (Yeah right!)



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Fox 25 is saying that the storm on Thursday for MA will dump 3"-6". Haven't we heard that before? Oh yeah, just 3 days ago.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Said the same thing here, we'll see.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

looks like it is going to go south from what i just saw this morning still a possibility for an inch or two.
Evan


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

Haven't we learned our lesson yet? if they say 6" it means 2". with this one we will be lucky if we get a couple of inches.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've heard a slushy/icy inch. We'll see!


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

I bet we will have to get out rain coats for this one.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Channel 30 news in Conn at 5 pm today said plowable snow for most of Ct so you should be pretty safe in Mass.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*looks to be the real thing*

Forecast for us, moderate snowfall thursday into thursday night. Thank god for xm satellite radio. Yes it's that good!


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I think it will be plowable but i couldnt down load the satellite video online so i cant say to much for hamden conn. we need a couple of 4''ers more for this sad winter. I took my plow off last mon to spite the 'storm' even though it was coming toward us.Now for this storm im going to put it on though.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Right now they are only calling for an inch on the north shore, its going to go south!!! :angry:


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mystic--they said this am that the northshore and northern MA and SNH 3-6" in quick and out, because it's a clipper--- I wish I could be wrong all the time and get paid the big bucks!!!!!!!!!! Sat's was a bummer---thought we were getting like 5-10" @ 6am forcast got all excited for little over 2" @ 7pm


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOAA is saying 4-8" possible here in Northern, NJ...we'll see payup


----------



## bostonBob (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks like RI and Ct will get all the snow ....... Leaf blower time in Ma again.
Ch 7 Boston saying 1 to 3 in most of Ma. They could be WRONG, Right???


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

they are probably wrong, it will actually be sunny....I'm ready for spring!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I hear 1-3 on the south shore and maybe a dusting to 1 and you head up from the pike. I bet we get nothing. It is only a 70% chance of snow anyways. I just wish the weather would make up its mind, winter or spring!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

NOAA is still saying 4-8" likely here in Northern, NJ, with a 100% chance of snow tomorrow. Hopefully it really happens, though I wouldn't be at all surprised if they change the forecast and it turns to all rain


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

douglasl330 said:


> Mystic--they said this am that the northshore and northern MA and SNH 3-6" in quick and out, because it's a clipper--- I wish I could be wrong all the time and get paid the big bucks!!!!!!!!!! Sat's was a bummer---thought we were getting like 5-10" @ 6am forcast got all excited for little over 2" @ 7pm


I dont know where you heard that but this one is another miss it looks like.


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*snow*

mayby thay will be correct this time


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*dud for boston !*

This system coming through tomorrow looks like a dud for us, a couple inches maximum! Good, its time to bury the plows and dig out the sprayers!


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

4-8" expected here.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*now its snow again*

Now its 3-5" again for us, in an hour they will call for warm rain?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking like maybe 1-3 for us. Last night they were just saying snow showers and no accumulation. We'll see!


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

let it snow let it snow  :yow!:


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

Well not a SINGLE snow flake here after all...I actually saw some stars last night, that's just not right...a true sing of Spring is when the phone starts ringing everyday with good construction projects, and wlel boys and girls, it's starting to ring...time to pack up for another year. A quick report off quickbooks shows a 25% decrease in snow plowing from last yar same time frame...so I guess it was a slower winter...maybe we will see a spring snow storm to reverse it.


----------

